# Cell phones



## Scott Bushey (Apr 29, 2006)

What kind of cell phone do you use?







With my treo, I have a 1 gb sd card. Internet access. camera.

[Edited on 4-29-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 29, 2006)

Nokia 6010. It's pretty basic, but, one - it was free (well, automatic rebate for full cost), and two - it works.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 29, 2006)

Sanyo MM-8300


----------



## brymaes (Apr 29, 2006)

Scott,
Is that the Treo 650?


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a Nokia 6820. It looks and works like a regular non-flip cell phone. But it does flip open to reveal a querty keyboard.

I bought it for the bluetooth feature that establishes a wireless link to my car. If I get a call while in the car a quick press of a button on the steering wheel and the phone is answered and I can just talk and listen.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> Scott,
> Is that the Treo 650?



It is the 650, yes.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by theologae_
> ...



What megapixel is the camera Scott? And finally, how much do they run? I will be getting a new phone in June so....


----------



## brymaes (Apr 29, 2006)

> It is the 650, yes.



Sweet. That is the only Palm OS phone that my carrier supports and I think that it will be my next technological purchase!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Sanyo MM-8300



I'm sold on Sanyo too. I have the VI-2300. Basic, but gets the job done. Sanyo's for years have been the toughest phones around. The 4900 model I had survived being dropped in a pond!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



I believe it is 1.8 mp. The Treo has the 700 out now; it comes w/ Pocket PC which is windows based. I hate PPC! I had it w/ my Ipaq 5555. It is unstable and crashes a lot. The 650 & Palm os is excellent; the interface w/ the desktop sync is streamlined, simple and quick. Go for the 650!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> 
> 
> > It is the 650, yes.
> ...



Excellent choice; organizer and phone all in one!


----------



## brymaes (Apr 29, 2006)

> Excellent choice; organizer and phone all in one!



Yeah, I broke my Palm Tungsten T and my old Nokia is is desperate need of upgrading, so I thought I would go with the all in one. It'll add an MP3 player to my pocket too!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> 
> 
> > Excellent choice; organizer and phone all in one!
> ...



It comes w/ real player. The go to choice for players is "Pocket Tunes".

http://www.normsoft.com/

Let me know and I can hhok you up w/ the Treo links.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, if I got a Treo and wanted to keep my current Cingular plan they want over 500 bucks!


----------



## brymaes (Apr 29, 2006)

> Wow, if I got a Treo and wanted to keep my current Cingular plan they want over 500 bucks!



I know what you mean. I'm waiting till the end of May when my contract is up so I can get a discount (from ~$600 to ~$300).


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.pricegrabber.com/wireless_view_by_phone.php?form_keyword=Treo+650&rd=1


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 29, 2006)

Blackberry 7100i


----------



## Herald (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> What kind of cell phone do you use?
> 
> 
> ...



Scott...you thief! There's my phone. You have it! 

Seriously...Treo 650.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Apr 29, 2006)

Motorola V400. A buddy from another forum sent it to me for free. He had already worn in a nice "pocket patina," as he put it, but it works great.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



I sold them as well, and that's what "sold" me on Sanyo, which also typically have the strongest batteries i.e. talk time in addition to durability and signal strength. BTW there was an original Sanyo 4000 in that series, a black phone a little shorter than the 4500.

Samsung was good early on but quality started slipping around 2001-2002. Not sure if it's better now or not. 

I'm wondering now whether I should have gotten a Treo or something similar instead of my flip, but I decided against it since it would probably just be something else to waste time fooling with.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 30, 2006)

au Global Passport


----------

